# Ethernetbasierendes I/O System



## WachMark (28 Oktober 2009)

Die neuen Ethernet I/O Module der Fa. Wachendorff Prozesstechnik vereinen modulare Bauweise mit großem Funktionsumfang auf kleinem Raum. 
Idealerweise einzusetzen in den Bereichen: Automatisierungstechnik, Gebäudeleittechnik sowie in der IT Welt.

  Mit den fünf verschiedenen Modulen können sowohl digitale und analoge Signale sowie Thermoelemente verarbeitet werden. 
Bei den analogen Geräten können sowohl Ströme (+-20mA) wie auch Spannungen (Messbereich einstellbar von +-15mV bis +-10V) mit höchster Genauigkeit gemessen werden. 

 Das „Tunneln“ von digitalen Signalen, d.h. von einem Modul zu einem anderen Modul, ist ebenso simpel zu konfigurieren, wie das Erstellen von logischen Verknüpfungen, 
so dass auch schon vor Ort eine Möglichkeit der Steuerung von Aktoren besteht.

       [FONT=&quot]Für die Anbindung an übergeordnete Systeme (z.B. SCADA, Bediengeräte, Serversysteme, …) ist das Modbus TCP Protokoll sowie die SNMP Funktionalität standardmäßig implementiert. 
Gleichzeitig hat man die Möglichkeit, über die mitgelieferten Systembibliotheken (C++, Visual Basic, …) oder den kostenlosen OPC Server, die Module in eigene Anwendungen zu integrieren.

Mehr Infos dazu auch unter:
www.wachendorff.de/wp/pgr_iom.html 
[/FONT]


----------

